# Squidward > Amentum > El Sol > Two Sticks of Derm in one Enclosure !?



## jnfpbenjamin (Mar 13, 2021)

Can it be done ?

... and should it be done ? 

Is there any issue with trying to run all of these inside one enclosure off the same 9V power jack ?


----------



## DGWVI (Mar 13, 2021)

There shouldn't be any issue at all running them from one 9v jack. None of 'em draw nearly enough current to cause any problems
I recently built the Two Sticks and Squidward in one, Also, if you look through my recent threads, you can see how far you can go with a single 9v jack


----------



## jnfpbenjamin (Mar 13, 2021)

Righteous, I bet that sounds scary. Thanks ! 

Any advice on the boost/ squid order ? I was thinking of running the squid into the boost for an amplified clang.


----------



## DGWVI (Mar 13, 2021)

jnfpbenjamin said:


> Righteous, I bet that sounds scary. Thanks !
> 
> Any advice on the boost/ squid order ? I was thinking of running the squid into the boost for an amplified clang.


Generally, I keep the Squidward as close to the guitar ass possible


----------



## jnfpbenjamin (Mar 13, 2021)

Wicked, thanks big time !


----------



## Untro (Mar 14, 2021)

Just curious @DGWVI, how was the single potentiometer wired in that situation, and did the value have to change? I assume it's just doubled up as if it was just a shared knob? Also curious, how were the PCBs mounted inside if they weren't suspended by a pot? Thanks, cool idea I'd really like to wire up something similar soon for my buddy


----------



## DGWVI (Mar 14, 2021)

Untro said:


> Just curious @DGWVI, how was the single potentiometer wired in that situation, and did the value have to change? I assume it's just doubled up as if it was just a shared knob? Also curious, how were the PCBs mounted inside if they weren't suspended by a pot? Thanks, cool idea I'd really like to wire up something similar soon for my buddy


Unfortunately, I seem to have deleted the gut shot. The pot was just the Volume control for the Two Sticks. The Squidward board was situated between the Sticks and the enclosure, standing parallel to the side of the box. I use solid core wire, so I ran those below the trace side of the Squidward to prevent shorting


----------



## Untro (Mar 14, 2021)

Oh yeah, I forgot that Squidward doesnt have a potentiometer, duh! Still havent built that one, but people really seem to like it. Two sticks sounds cool too, I may have to 'borrow' this idea


----------



## jnfpbenjamin (Mar 27, 2021)

Just got my PCB’s this week ! Got all the parts on order now. Soon, oh soon

Been thinking about putting a pair of jacks in between the Amentum and El Sol, so I can sub in additional dirt pedals or an eq or something before the noize. How tricky would this be to wire up ?

Would it be just as simple as interrupting the wires connecting the two PCB’s with a set of jacks ?

Thanks big time for all the help on this thread so far, so stoked to smack this thing together !


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 28, 2021)

I'd use switching jacks.

The send jack's tip is wired to the switch on the tip of the return jack, that way if you've nothing plugged in to the loop, the signal continues on its merry way from the Amentum to the El Sol. As soon as you plug something in the loop you get:
Amentum > something > Sol.

If you get really fancy, you could add a stomper or toggle to turn the loop on/off while something's plugged in there.


I like to run a clean boost into the veridian circular first, then into dirt.


----------



## jnfpbenjamin (Mar 28, 2021)

Righteous, that's a great "tip"  That sounds like exactly what I'm looking for, Thanks !


----------

